# [Fragebogen] Zusammenleben von Deutschen und Migranten



## Gaultier. (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo liebes PCGH Forum ,

Wir sind Schüler der 12. Klasse am Gymnasium und beschäftigen uns mit dem Thema "friedlichen Zusammenleben zwischen Migranten und Deutschen" in unserer Seminarkurs-Arbeit. Hierzu haben wir uns überlegt einen Fragebogen zu erstellen , um viele verschiedene Meinungen zu bekommen .Wir würden uns sehr über viele ausgefüllte Fragebögen freuen . Die fertigen Fragebögen einfach posten oder an sandro.nave92@web.de senden. Falls eine Frage zu persönlich ist oder sie sie nicht ausfüllen wollen einfach das Feld leer lassen . Es gibt 2 "Versionen" des Fragebogens , einen um die Meinung der Deutschen einzuholen und einen für die der Migranten .

Danke schonmal im Vorraus : )  

________________________________________________________________

Fragebogen: Einstellung der Deutschen gegenüber Migranten

1) Was halten sie davon, dass immer mehr Migranten nach Deutschland kommen?


2) Denken sie, dass zu viele Migranten in Deutschland leben?


3) Können sie sich vorstellen, dass ihr Kind oder sie selbst einen Migranten heiratet?


4) Hatten sie schon einmal Probleme/schlechte Erfahrungen oder sogar Konflikte mit Ausländern? Wenn ja inwiefern und welche Nationalität?


5) Denken sie, dass Migranten krimineller sind als Deutsche?


6) Sind sie mit einem oder mehreren Migranten befreundet?


7) Denken sie, dass Migranten die deutsche Sprache beherrschen müssen?


8) Halten sie eine Begrenzung der Einwanderung für nötig bzw richtig?


9) Woran liegen ihrer Meinung nach die Ursachen für das zum Teil unangebrachte Verhalten von Migranten? 


10) Welche Schulbildung haben sie erhalten/erhalten sie gerade und welchen Beruf üben sie aus  ? 

________________________________________________________________

Fragebogen: Meinung von Migranten zum Leben in Deutschland

1) Migrant wie vielter Generation sind sie?


2) Aus welchem Land sind ihre Vorfahren imigriert?


3) Fühlen sie sich wohl bzw integriert in Deutschland?


4) Können sie sich vorstellen, dass sie oder ihr Kind einen Deutschen heiratet?     
    Oder einen Migranten mit anderer Nationalität?


5) Was denken sie über Deutsche?


6) Hatten sie einmal Probleme mit Deutschen? Wenn ja, warum? Oder mit    
    anderen Immigranten?


7) Was denken sie über schlechtes Verhalten von anderen Migranten?


8) Haben sie viele deutsche Freunde oder halten sie sich in einem Kreis aus 
    Leuten mit gleicher Nationalität auf?

9) Woran liegen ihrer Meinung nach die Ursachen für das zum Teil 		
    unangebrachte Verhalten von Migranten?

10) Welche Schulbildung haben sie erhalten/erhalten sie gerade und welchen
     Beruf üben sie aus?


Bitte den Fragebogen ehrlich und ernsthaft ausfüllen .


----------



## .Mac (15. Januar 2011)

Krass, was sind dass denn bitte für Fragen? "Migrant wie vielter Generation?" Fast jedes "Migrantenkind" (Ich hasse dieses migranten-Wort, so mal ganz nebenbei, alle sind Menschen und das ist es was zählt.) hat mittlerweile einen Deutschen Pass/Staatsangehörigkeit da Sie in Deutschland geboren worden sind. Daher ist die Frage für den Großteil nur Bullshit und führt nebenbei zur Abgrenzung beider Seiten nur hinzu (Deine Oma wurde in Tschechien geboren daher bist du ein Migrant?!).

Bzw. durch solche Fragen würde ich mich jedenfalls nicht wohler in diesem Land fühlen wenn man mir ständig jemand unter die Nase reibt wie viel ich doch Migrant sei. Whatever, auch wenn ich denke dass das hier nur ein Trollthread ist, schreibe ich mal meinen Senf dazu.



> 1) Was halten sie davon, dass immer mehr Migranten nach Deutschland kommen?


Wo liegt daran das Problem? Mensch ist Mensch, egal wo er geboren wurde. Und mal nebenbei, welcher Statistik habt ihr das entnommen das "mehr" Migranten nach Deutschland kommen?



> 2) Denken sie, dass zu viele Migranten in Deutschland leben?


 Nein, wieso auch, bisher habe ich es nicht bereut das dieses Land diese Vielfalt an Charakteren besitzt.



> 3) Können sie sich vorstellen, dass ihr Kind oder sie selbst einen Migranten heiratet?


Ja, die Liebe treibt einen dahin wo Sie hin soll.



> 4) Hatten sie schon einmal Probleme/schlechte Erfahrungen oder sogar  Konflikte mit Ausländern? Wenn ja inwiefern und welche Nationalität?


Ja, ein mal - Die Nationalität tut nix zur Sache.



> 5) Denken sie, dass Migranten krimineller sind als Deutsche?


Die Kriminalität der heutigen Tage, vorallem der Jugend, ist ein Problem der Ausgrenzung und Ungerechten Verteilung der Sozialen-Teilhabe - wer denkt das Migranten krimineller sind als Deutsche heisst wohl Sarrazin mit Nachnahme *hust*.



> 6) Sind sie mit einem oder mehreren Migranten befreundet?


 Ein Großteil meiner Freunde hat Vorfahren welche aus einem anderen Land stammen.

7





> ) Denken sie, dass Migranten die deutsche Sprache beherrschen müssen?


 Klar, ohne eine einheitliche Sprache kann keine Kommunikation entstehen und somit Grenzen sich klar beide Schichten von einander ab, leider haben es die Politiker der 80er versäumt - und das muss man heute ausbaden.



> 8) Halten sie eine Begrenzung der Einwanderung für nötig bzw richtig?


Nein, Deutschland ist ein freies Land - GG Art 3(3).



> 9) Woran liegen ihrer Meinung nach die Ursachen für das zum Teil unangebrachte Verhalten von Migranten?


Statistiken / Quellen anyone? So lange sage ich zu dem bullshit nix.



> 10) Welche Schulbildung haben sie erhalten/erhalten sie gerade und welchen Beruf üben sie aus  ?


Realschulabschluss - Mediengestalter.


----------



## mattinator (15. Januar 2011)

Finde ich mal sinnvoll, vor allem das Thema "friedlichen Zusammenleben zwischen Migranten und Deutschen".

Fragebogen: Einstellung der Deutschen gegenüber Migranten



> 1) Was halten sie davon, dass immer mehr Migranten nach Deutschland kommen?


kein Problem, ist doch normal, dass jeder versucht, sein Leben so gut wie möglich einzurichten



> 2) Denken sie, dass zu viele Migranten in Deutschland leben?


nein



> 3) Können sie sich vorstellen, dass ihr Kind oder sie selbst einen Migranten heiratet?


ich bin schon (eine ganze Weile ) verheiratet, sehe da aber kein Problem



> 4) Hatten sie schon einmal Probleme/schlechte Erfahrungen oder sogar Konflikte mit Ausländern? Wenn ja inwiefern und welche Nationalität?


nein



> 5) Denken sie, dass Migranten krimineller sind als Deutsche?


nein



> 6) Sind sie mit einem oder mehreren Migranten befreundet?


leider nicht, bin aber sowieso nicht so der Typ, der viele Freunde hat



> 7) Denken sie, dass Migranten die deutsche Sprache beherrschen müssen?


wäre schon sinnvoll



> 8) Halten sie eine Begrenzung der Einwanderung für nötig bzw richtig?


warum, finde diese Diskussionen der Politiker sinnlos



> 9) Woran liegen ihrer Meinung nach die Ursachen für das zum Teil unangebrachte Verhalten von Migranten?


teilweise in kulturellen Unterschieden und in ihren persönlichen Erfahrungen



> 10) Welche Schulbildung haben sie erhalten/erhalten sie gerade und welchen Beruf üben sie aus  ?


Abitur, Software-Entwicklung und Support

Stimme übrigens .Mac zu, finde den Begriff Migrant irgendwie unangebracht. Menschen in einem (noch oder auch schon nicht mehr) fremden Land trifft es nmM eher. Kein (deutscher) Fernsehredakteur kommt auf die Idee, deutsche Aussiedler in anderen Ländern als Migranten zu bezeichnen.


----------



## vorian82 (15. Januar 2011)

1) Was halten sie davon, dass immer mehr Migranten nach Deutschland kommen?
 a) es werden weniger
b) ist es mir egal

2) Denken sie, dass zu viele Migranten in Deutschland leben?
 nein

3) Können sie sich vorstellen, dass ihr Kind oder sie selbst einen Migranten heiratet?
 ja

4) Hatten sie schon einmal Probleme/schlechte Erfahrungen oder sogar  Konflikte mit Ausländern? Wenn ja inwiefern und welche Nationalität?
 nein

5) Denken sie, dass Migranten krimineller sind als Deutsche?
 nein

6) Sind sie mit einem oder mehreren Migranten befreundet?
 nein

7) Denken sie, dass Migranten die deutsche Sprache beherrschen müssen?
 ja

8) Halten sie eine Begrenzung der Einwanderung für nötig bzw richtig?
 ja

9) Woran liegen ihrer Meinung nach die Ursachen für das zum Teil unangebrachte Verhalten von Migranten? 
 derartiges verhalten gibt es v.a. in der unterschicht + überproportionale viele migranten gehören zur unterschicht

10) Welche Schulbildung haben sie erhalten/erhalten sie gerade und welchen Beruf üben sie aus  ?
abitur; uni


----------



## Gaultier. (15. Januar 2011)

Zum Wort Migrant : 
Uns ist auf die schnelle kein anderes Wort eingefallen bzw eine Umschreibung des Wortes fanden wir zu umständlich ,sollte nicht anstößig wirken


----------



## Icejester (16. Januar 2011)

Dann will ich mal nicht so sein und den Fragebogen auch beantworten.

Fragebogen: Einstellung der Deutschen gegenüber Migranten

1) Was halten sie davon, dass immer mehr Migranten nach Deutschland kommen?

Stimmt das überhaupt? Deutschland ist kein sonderlich attraktives Einwanderungsland. Und tatsächlich weist das statistische Bundesamt für die Jahre 2003 bis 2007 sinkende Einwanderungszahlen aus, seit 2008 scheinen die Zahlen auf demselben Niveau zu verharren. Von "immer mehr" kann also keine Rede sein.

2) Denken sie, dass zu viele Migranten in Deutschland leben?

Nein.

3) Können sie sich vorstellen, dass ihr Kind oder sie selbst einen Migranten heiratet?

Selbstverständlich.

4) Hatten sie schon einmal Probleme/schlechte Erfahrungen oder sogar Konflikte mit Ausländern? Wenn ja inwiefern und welche Nationalität?

Ja. Aber ausschließlich mit Türken, Arabern und ähnlichen.

5) Denken sie, dass Migranten krimineller sind als Deutsche?

Ja. Das liegt aber nicht daran, daß Menschen, die nicht in Deutschland aufgewachsen sind, prinzipiell krimineller sind als wir, sondern daran, daß die Einwanderer in Deutschland in erster Linie eine Negativauslese bilden.

6) Sind sie mit einem oder mehreren Migranten befreundet?

Wer ist denn Migrant im Sinne dieser Umfrage? Sind das Ausländer, Eingebürgerte oder Abkömmlinge von Eingebürgerten bzw. hier lebenden Ausländern?

7) Denken sie, dass Migranten die deutsche Sprache beherrschen müssen?

Selbstverständlich.

8) Halten sie eine Begrenzung der Einwanderung für nötig bzw richtig?

Nein. Ich halte aber eine gezielte Steuerung für unerläßlich. Die Erlaubnis zur Einwanderung muß an Kriterien wie Bildungsstand, Alter, Gesundheitszustand, mögliche kriminelle Vorgeschichte, Sprachkenntnisse und Arbeitsmarktprognosen gebunden werden.

9) Woran liegen ihrer Meinung nach die Ursachen für das zum Teil unangebrachte Verhalten von Migranten? 

Erstens an der nicht hier erfolgten Sozialisation. Wer nicht hier aufgewachsen ist und aus einem völlig fremden Kulturkreis stammt, kann gar nicht wissen, welches hier das akzeptierte Verhalten in vielen Situationen ist.
Zweitens liegt das oft abweichende Verhalten eben in der negativen Selektion der Einwanderer begründet. Wer schon im Herkunftsland keine Zukunft hatte und den untersten Bevölkerungsschichten angehörte, wird nicht plötzlich hochanständig, nur weil er in einem anderen Land lebt. Asoziale gibt es eben überall, nicht nur in Deutschland.

10) Welche Schulbildung haben sie erhalten/erhalten sie gerade und welchen Beruf üben sie aus  ?

Abitur / Magister Artium (Amerikanistik, Soziologie, Politikwissenschaften) / Finanzberater


----------



## KaitoKid (16. Januar 2011)

Mein Vater kommt aus Kamerun, meine Mutter aus Deutschland.
Was bin ich?
*Fangfrage*


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Januar 2011)

Fragebogen: Einstellung der Deutschen gegenüber Migranten

1) Was halten sie davon, dass immer mehr Migranten nach Deutschland kommen?

Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass es immer mehr werden. Abgesehen davon stört es mich nicht.

2) Denken sie, dass zu viele Migranten in Deutschland leben?

Nein

3) Können sie sich vorstellen, dass ihr Kind oder sie selbst einen Migranten heiratet?

Durchaus


4) Hatten sie schon einmal Probleme/schlechte Erfahrungen oder sogar Konflikte mit Ausländern? Wenn ja inwiefern und welche Nationalität?

Nein


5) Denken sie, dass Migranten krimineller sind als Deutsche?

Nein, ich denke das liegt eher am sozialen Status.

6) Sind sie mit einem oder mehreren Migranten befreundet?

Nein, so viele gibts hier nicht auf dem Dorf 

7) Denken sie, dass Migranten die deutsche Sprache beherrschen müssen?

Wenn sie dauerhaft hier leben möchten sollten sie die Sprache lernen, also Ja.

8) Halten sie eine Begrenzung der Einwanderung für nötig bzw richtig?

Ja, ein gewisses Reglement, in welcher Form auch immer, ist, denke ich nötig.

9) Woran liegen ihrer Meinung nach die Ursachen für das zum Teil unangebrachte Verhalten von Migranten?

Vordergründig am sozialen Status und damit auch der Bildung und der schlechten Integration.

10) Welche Schulbildung haben sie erhalten/erhalten sie gerade und welchen Beruf üben sie aus ?

Abitur, ich arbeite als Rettungsassistent in Ausbildung


----------



## Shi (17. Januar 2011)

Fragebogen: Einstellung der Deutschen gegenüber Migranten

1) Was halten sie davon, dass immer mehr Migranten nach Deutschland kommen?
Es wandern mehr Migranten wieder aus als neu kommen, abgesehn davon sollte jeder Mensch ohne Einschränkung dort leben können wo er will!


2) Denken sie, dass zu viele Migranten in Deutschland leben?
Definitiv nicht. Es leben zu wenige hier.

3) Können sie sich vorstellen, dass ihr Kind oder sie selbst einen Migranten heiratet?
Klar.


4) Hatten sie schon einmal Probleme/schlechte Erfahrungen oder sogar Konflikte mit Ausländern? Wenn ja inwiefern und welche Nationalität?
Ich hatte schon mit diversen Menschen kleinere Konflikte, auch mit Ausländern, aber diese Konflikte hatte ich nicht mit ihnen wegen ihrer Nationalität bzw. hatte auch ähnliche mit Deutschen

5) Denken sie, dass Migranten krimineller sind als Deutsche?
Grundsätzlich nein, das liegt wenn überhaupt daran dass sie wegen dem abweisenden Verhalten der Deutschen schlecht intgriert sind oder einen niedrigen sozialen Status haben


6) Sind sie mit einem oder mehreren Migranten befreundet?
Ja, mit mehreren

7) Denken sie, dass Migranten die deutsche Sprache beherrschen müssen?
Grundkenntnisse sind vonnöten


8) Halten sie eine Begrenzung der Einwanderung für nötig bzw richtig?
Auf keinen Fall, eher eine Lockerung der Einwanderungsbestimmungen

9) Woran liegen ihrer Meinung nach die Ursachen für das zum Teil unangebrachte Verhalten von Migranten? 
Siehe Frage 5

10) Welche Schulbildung haben sie erhalten/erhalten sie gerade und welchen Beruf üben sie aus ?
Gymnasium, 12. Klasse


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. Januar 2011)

Gaultier. schrieb:


> Fragebogen: Einstellung der Deutschen gegenüber Migranten





Gaultier. schrieb:


> 1) Was halten sie davon, dass immer mehr Migranten nach Deutschland kommen?



Gar nichts, birgt zu viele Nachteile.



Gaultier. schrieb:


> 2) Denken sie, dass zu viele Migranten in Deutschland leben?



  Ja.



Gaultier. schrieb:


> 3) Können sie sich vorstellen, dass ihr Kind oder sie selbst einen Migranten heiratet?



Nein.



Gaultier. schrieb:


> 4) Hatten sie schon einmal Probleme/schlechte Erfahrungen oder sogar Konflikte mit Ausländern? Wenn ja inwiefern und welche Nationalität?



Ja. Gewalt und unverschämten umgangston. Türken und Italiener.



Gaultier. schrieb:


> 5) Denken sie, dass Migranten krimineller sind als Deutsche?



Ja, was u.A. erwiesen ist, man nehme nur mal die kriminalakte der Polizei zur hand 



Gaultier. schrieb:


> 6) Sind sie mit einem oder mehreren Migranten befreundet?



Nein.



Gaultier. schrieb:


> 7) Denken sie, dass Migranten die deutsche Sprache beherrschen müssen?



Ja, eine eigentlich selbstverständliche Grundvoraussetzung.



Gaultier. schrieb:


> 8) Halten sie eine Begrenzung der Einwanderung für nötig bzw richtig?



Ja.




Gaultier. schrieb:


> 9) Woran liegen ihrer Meinung nach die Ursachen für das zum Teil unangebrachte Verhalten von Migranten?



Keine Arbeit, kein Integrationswillen, sie wissen nicht wie gut es Ihnen hier geht, hilfe vom Staat ist zu selbstverständlich und wird zu leicht zugänglich gemacht. Neid auf gebildete und erfolgreiche deutsche.



Gaultier. schrieb:


> 10) Welche Schulbildung haben sie erhalten/erhalten sie gerade und welchen Beruf üben sie aus  ?



Realschulabschluss, Ausbildung zum Mechatroniker.


----------



## Shi (21. Januar 2011)

cpu-gpu schrieb:


> *pauschalisiertes uninformiertes gebrabbel*



banned lol 

Du meinst absolut alle Ausländer sind so?
Du irrst dich, Stammtischhetzer


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Januar 2011)

Naja er glaubt ja auch alle Asiaten (leider kann ich kein Zitat mehr Posten, weil der Post aus einem anderen Fred zurecht gelöscht wurde ) gleich sind und Tiere quälen! 

Ich glaube sein Weltbild ist ein bisserl gestört!


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Januar 2011)

Fragebogen: Einstellung der Deutschen gegenüber Migranten

1) Was halten sie davon, dass immer mehr Migranten nach Deutschland kommen?
*Find ich gut, solange sie auch gebildet und qualifiziert sind!*

2) Denken sie, dass zu viele Migranten in Deutschland leben?
*Nein, nur zu viele ungebildete!*

3) Können sie sich vorstellen, dass ihr Kind oder sie selbst einen Migranten heiratet?
*Kommt darauf an: 1. Bin ich selber noch ein halbes Kind
2. Kommt dass auf die Person an sich an.*

4) Hatten sie schon einmal Probleme/schlechte Erfahrungen oder sogar Konflikte mit Ausländern? Wenn ja inwiefern und welche Nationalität?
*Ja schon mehrfach. Ich bin einfach an der Hauptschule vorbei gelaufen und schon kamen 3 Türken und haben mich angestresst.*

5) Denken sie, dass Migranten krimineller sind als Deutsche?
*Ja, die Quote der Gewaltverbrechen ist wesentlich höher.*

6) Sind sie mit einem oder mehreren Migranten befreundet?
*Ja mit mehreren.*


7) Denken sie, dass Migranten die deutsche Sprache beherrschen müssen?
*Ja natürlich. Wer in einem Land leben will dass nicht sein Heimatland ist soll die Heimatsprache flüssig (!) sprechen können und dies auch tun.*

8) Halten sie eine Begrenzung der Einwanderung für nötig bzw richtig?
*Ja, es sollten gezielt gebildete Migranten "abgeworben" werden. Noch mehr Dönerständer und Putzfrauen brauchen wir in Deutschland nicht, da unsere einzige  Ressource die Bildung ist sollten wir sie auch fördern und nicht verkommen lassen.*

9) Woran liegen ihrer Meinung nach die Ursachen für das zum Teil unangebrachte Verhalten von Migranten?
*Daran dass sie in einer Parallelgesellschaft leben bspw:
Ein Türke geht zum Türkischen Arzt, in den Türkischen Laden usw.
Daher denken sie sind immer noch "Zuhause".
* 
10) Welche Schulbildung haben sie erhalten/erhalten sie gerade und welchen Beruf üben sie aus ? 
*Ich bin Schüler auf einem Gymnasium.*


----------



## Fighter3 (22. Januar 2011)

Ich werde den Fragebogen nicht beantworten, da er mir doch sehr einseitig wirkt. Grundsätzlich ist es sicher gut, wenn dieses Thema besprochen wird, ein Fragebogen, der pauschalisierte Antworten schon fast provoziert, ist aber definitiv nicht das richtige Mittel um das Thema anzugehen. 

Beispiel:


> 4) Hatten sie schon einmal Probleme/schlechte Erfahrungen oder sogar Konflikte mit Ausländern? Wenn ja inwiefern und welche Nationalität?



Warum wird hier nur nach schlechten Erfahrung mit Migranten gefragt? Warum nicht auch nach schlechten Erfahrungen mit Deutschen? Da hätte ich wesentlich mehr zu berichten.

Weiteres Beispiel:


> 8) Halten sie eine Begrenzung der Einwanderung für nötig bzw richtig?



Hier tendiert die Frage schon sehr stark in eine Richtung, eine weitere Öffnung der BRD für Migranten scheint gar nicht in Frage zu kommen... Besser wäre: Wie stehen Sie zur aktuellen Einwanderungspolitik?

Insgesamt sind die Fragen alle sehr, sehr stark pauschalisiert. Es sieht schon fast so aus, als würdest du auf Antworten auf "Stammtischniveau" warten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2011)

Was sind das denn für Fragen? 
Wer hat die Ausgearbeitet?
Hat der "Ausarbeiter" sich mal Gedanken gemacht oder hat er nur Bild Zeitzung Meldungen im Kopf gehabt? 



> 1) Was halten sie davon, dass immer mehr Migranten nach Deutschland kommen?


Wo kommen denn immer mehr Migranten nach Deutschland?
Eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall, es kommen weniger und viele Deutsche wandern ins Ausland aus, weil dort die Bedingungen meist besser sind oder man mehr Geld verdienen kann.



> 2) Denken sie, dass zu viele Migranten in Deutschland leben?


Die Frage verstehe ich jetzt nicht wirklich.
Wieso "zu viele leben"? 
Die Frage ist doch, wieso sind sie nach Deutschland gekommen?
Die meisten doch, weil sie hier mehr Chancen auf ein gutes Leben haben und das ist das Ziel, auf das es ankommt, das mache ich nicht anders.
Wenn ich eine Chance habe mich zu verbessern, dann nutze ich sie auch, dabei spielt das Land, in dem ich das mache, doch keine Rolle.



> 3) Können sie sich vorstellen, dass ihr Kind oder sie selbst einen Migranten heiratet?


Die Nationalität ist nebensächlich, wenns um menschliche Beziehungen geht.



> 4) Hatten sie schon einmal Probleme/schlechte Erfahrungen oder sogar Konflikte mit Ausländern? Wenn ja inwiefern und welche Nationalität?


Öhm, noch so eine geniale "Bild Zeitung" Frage. 
Wieso müssen es "schlechte Erfahrungen" sein, wieso nicht gute oder allgeimen Erfahrungen?
Und woher soll man wissen, welche Nationalität der andere hat oder ist das etwa eine Pauschalisierung?



> 5) Denken sie, dass Migranten krimineller sind als Deutsche?


Und wieder eine "Bild" Frage.
Langsam sinkt das Niveau des Fragebogens, wenn ich das mal so ausdrücken soll. 
Krinimell wird der, bei dem die Gesellschaft versagt hat, ist doch klar.
Also muss schon im Kindesalter daran gearbeitet werden, dass sich das Individuum in der Gesellschaft zurecht findet, dann gibts auch keine Krininalität, völlig undabhängig von der Nationalität, bzw. Herkunft.



> 6) Sind sie mit einem oder mehreren Migranten befreundet?


Dort, wo ich arbeite, sind alle Migranten, da ihre Vorfahren dort eingewandet sind.
Es egal, von wo der "Freund" herkommt, wichtig ist, dass die Einstellung ähnlich ist, also dass man Gemeinsamkeiten hat, denn Freundschaft basiert ja auf Gemeinschaftkeiten.



> 7) Denken sie, dass Migranten die deutsche Sprache beherrschen müssen?


In dem Land, in dem man leben möchte, sollte man in der Lage sein, sich zurecht zu finden. Das ist doch mehr als offensichtlich.



> 8) Halten sie eine Begrenzung der Einwanderung für nötig bzw richtig?


Öhm... ich würde eher fragen, wieso die Deutschen auswandern.
Begrenzen muss man gar nichts, jeder soll die Chance haben sich zu entfalten, in jedem Land, in dem er seine Chance sucht.



> 9) Woran liegen ihrer Meinung nach die Ursachen für das zum Teil unangebrachte Verhalten von Migranten?


Und wieder eine "Bild" Frage. 
Was ist denn "unangebrachtes" Verhalten?
Das muss erst mal definiert werden, eher man darauf antworten kann.

Außerdem ist das eine recht "bescheuerte" Frage, ums mal milde auszudrücken.
Wer zum Teufel hat sich den "Fragebogen" ausgedacht?  



> 10) Welche Schulbildung haben sie erhalten/erhalten sie gerade und welchen Beruf üben sie aus  ?


Ich bin auf die High School in Newark, New Jersey gegangen, diese abgeschlossen und dann hier mein Abitur gemacht und danach ein Ingeineursstudium begonnen und abgeschlossen.


Mal als Tipp:
Ich an deiner Stelle würde den "Fragebogen" mal dringend überarbeiten, denn die Fragen sind alle nicht wirklich plausibel durchdacht, wenn man an das Thema denkt.

Wenn der "Fragebogen" das Niveau einer 12. Klasse darstellt, dann kann ich nachvollziehen, wieso Deutschland im Pisa Test so schlecht ist.


----------



## Fighter3 (23. Januar 2011)

Danke quantenslipstream, dass ist es was ich ausdrücken wollte, habe nur versucht es etwas positiver zu formulieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2011)

Man muss es halt auf den Punkt bringen, sonst wird das nichts. 

Wobei Punkt 8 echt klasse ist. Eine beklopptere Frage habe ich ja noch nie gelesen.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (28. Januar 2011)

Fragebogen: Einstellung der Deutschen gegenüber Migranten

1) Was halten sie davon, dass immer mehr Migranten nach Deutschland kommen?
*Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Immigrationszahlen mitlerweile gottseidank rückläufig sind, halte ich es für keine gute Idee. Zuviel Immigration (vorallem stark fremder, nicht abendländischer Kulturen) führt zur Bildung von Parallellgesellschaften. Dazu kommt noch, dass der Wohnungsmarkt in weiten Teilen Deutschlands quasi so gut wie geschlossen ist und es einfach viel zu viele Arbeitslose gibt*

2) Denken sie, dass zu viele Migranten in Deutschland leben?
*Siehe 1. Ja. *

3) Können sie sich vorstellen, dass ihr Kind oder sie selbst einen Migranten heiratet?
*Ja. Natürlich. So lange die Kultur mit unserer kompatible ist. Ich selbst hätte kein Problem damit, eine Amerikanerin, Italienerin, Französin oder Engländerin zu heiraten und hätte selbstverständlich auch kein Problem damit, wenn meine Kinder dies tun. *

4) Hatten sie schon einmal Probleme/schlechte Erfahrungen oder sogar Konflikte mit Ausländern? Wenn ja inwiefern und welche Nationalität?
*Ja. Sehr oft sogar. Während meiner Schulzeit hatte ich oft Auseinandersetzungen mit Italienern, schwarz Afrikanern und vorallem (eigentlich hauptsächlich) Arabern und Türken. Es kam oft zu gewaltsamen Auseinandersetzungen und im Falle eines schwarz Afrikaners wurde mir sogar ein Messer an die Kehle gehalten (da war ich 12 und der Afrikaner 15).
*

5) Denken sie, dass Migranten krimineller sind als Deutsche?
*Das kommt wohl auf die Kultur an. Es gibt aber definitiv Kulturen, die Probleme damit haben, sich an das geltende deutsche Gesetz zu halten, und ihre eigenen "Gesetze" vorziehen (siehe s. g. "Ehrenmorde" in den letzten Jahren)*

6) Sind sie mit einem oder mehreren Migranten befreundet?
*Ja. *

7) Denken sie, dass Migranten die deutsche Sprache beherrschen müssen?
*Auf jedem Fall. 
Es ist einfach eine Frage des Anstands. Wenn ich in ein anderes Land gehe, muss ich die Sprache der ansäßigen Bevölkerung beherrschen und die Sitten respektieren. 
Wenn dem nicht so ist, habe ich in jenem Land nichts zu suchen. Im Grunde führt dies nämlich zu erheblichen Problemen. 
Sowas dient also nur dem Schutz des Immigranten. *

8) Halten sie eine Begrenzung der Einwanderung für nötig bzw richtig?
*Ja. Eine Begrenzung ist aus soziologischer und wirtschaftlicher Sicht sinnvoll. 
*

9) Woran liegen ihrer Meinung nach die Ursachen für das zum Teil unangebrachte Verhalten von Migranten?
*Fehlende Integration und ein ausgeprägtes Opfersyndrom, welches Medien und Behörden über Jahrzehnte gefördert haben. 
*

10) Welche Schulbildung haben sie erhalten/erhalten sie gerade und welchen Beruf üben sie aus ? 
* Habe BWL Studiert. Derzeit Buchhalter, bald vielleicht noch einmal zurück ins Studium (Informatik)*


----------



## Dommas (30. Januar 2011)

> 1) Was halten sie davon, dass immer mehr Migranten nach Deutschland kommen?


Ich weiß nicht wirklich, was ich davon halten soll. Einerseits gibt es gut ausgebildete Fachkräfte und andererseits Familien, die ihre ganze Sippe mitbringen nur um Harz 4 und Kindergeld zu kassieren




> 2) Denken sie, dass zu viele Migranten in Deutschland leben?


Kommt auf die jeweilige Gegend an. Bei uns z.B. stören sie mich überhaupt nicht, da alle größtenteils gut integiert sind, aber wenn ich in Berlin so manches Viertel sehe, dann schon.




> 3) Können sie sich vorstellen, dass ihr Kind oder sie selbst einen Migranten heiratet?


Mir ist es egal, wer mit wem heiratet, solange keine Ehrenmorde begangen werden und niemand gezwungen wird ein Kopftuch zu tragen.




> 4) Hatten sie schon einmal Probleme/schlechte Erfahrungen oder sogar  Konflikte mit Ausländern? Wenn ja inwiefern und welche Nationalität?


Ja, ich hatte schon viele schlechte Erfahrungen mit Ausländern:
- Mal wurde mir mein Geldbeutel von einer türkischen Jugendgang geklaut.
- Mal wurde ich von einem Albaner ins Gesicht gespuckt, weil ich ihn von einer Freundin wegzog, die er gegen ihren Willen angrabschte.
- Mal wurde ich von 2 betrunkenen Russen auf dem Heimweg grundlos geschlagen.
- Und zu guter letzt unsere russischen Nachbarn, die des Öfteren Besuch von Polizei oder SEK haben... Bei denen wurde es aber mitlerweile ruhiger, da einer wegen schwerer Körperverletzung und dessen Bruder wegen Drogenhandels sitzt.




> 5) Denken sie, dass Migranten krimineller sind als Deutsche?


Meine Nachbarn...
Jedoch kenne ich auch genug Deutsche, die Dreck am Stecken haben



> 6) Sind sie mit einem oder mehreren Migranten befreundet?


Ja, sogar sehr gut! Z.b. haben wir jetzt erfahren, dass die Eltern der beiden "Russenbrüder" eigentlich völlig ok sind und wir seitdem ihre Söhne einsitzen eine nette Nachbarschaft haben.
Achso, mein besster Freund ist Türke.




> 7) Denken sie, dass Migranten die deutsche Sprache beherrschen müssen?


Natürlich! Wie will man in einem Land vernünftig leben, ohne die Sprache zu beherschen. (Ich hole hier nicht weiter aus, da ich sonst sehr schnell unsachlich werde)




> 8) Halten sie eine Begrenzung der Einwanderung für nötig bzw richtig?


Jein. Qualifizierte Facharbeiter können wir nie genug haben, aber Leute, die nur nach Deutschland kommen um ihr Geld abzuholen brauchen wir nicht




> 9) Woran liegen ihrer Meinung nach die Ursachen für das zum Teil unangebrachte Verhalten von Migranten?


1. Sie haben eine ganz andere Kultur und haben sich schwer anzupassen
2. Sie haben einen Hang zu unangebrachten Verhalten und werden bei uns durch Gesellschaft und Ordnungshüter nicht genug auf die richtige Spur gedrängt.
3. Sie kommen meist aus einfachen Bildungsschichten, wo Benehmen meist ein Fremdwort ist.




> 10) Welche Schulbildung haben sie erhalten/erhalten sie gerade und welchen Beruf üben sie aus  ?


Gymnasium 12. Klasse


----------



## AMDFan2005 (30. Januar 2011)

Dommas schrieb:


> Jein. Qualifizierte Facharbeiter können wir nie genug haben, aber Leute, die nur nach Deutschland kommen um ihr Geld abzuholen brauchen wir nicht



Also eigentlich gibt es auch bei qualifizierten Facharbeitern eine Grenze. 
Nämlich dann, wenn es bereits für die deutschstämmigen Facharbeiter kaum genug Stellen gibt (so wie jetzt, auch wenn die Regierung natürlich mal wieder das Gegenteil behauptet).


----------



## .Mac (30. Januar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Also eigentlich gibt es auch bei qualifizierten Facharbeitern eine Grenze.
> Nämlich dann, wenn es bereits für die deutschstämmigen Facharbeiter kaum genug Stellen gibt (so wie jetzt, auch wenn die Regierung natürlich mal wieder das Gegenteil behauptet).


Und genau da fängt der National-Soziallismus an, wieso sollte ein Deutschstämmiger bessere Chancen bekommen als ein Dänischstämmiger? Der Arbeitgeber wird schon wissen wen er einstellt, nähmlich den besser Qualifizierten. 

Und am Ende ist man selbst Schuld wenn man wirklich nix kann, für solche Leute ist im Kapitalismus kein Platz.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (30. Januar 2011)

.Mac schrieb:


> *Und genau da fängt der National-Soziallismus an*, wieso sollte ein Deutschstämmiger bessere Chancen bekommen als ein Dänischstämmiger? Der Arbeitgeber wird schon wissen wen er einstellt, nähmlich den besser Qualifizierten.
> 
> Und am Ende ist man selbst Schuld wenn man wirklich nix kann, für solche Leute ist im Kapitalismus kein Platz.



Schwachsinn. 
So eine These kann auch nur in unserer Gesellschaft vertreten sein. 

Wenn der deutschstämmige logischerweise schon in Deutschland ist, und der Inder/Türke/etc erst nach Deutschland geholt werden müsste und angelernt werden sollte, ist es ja wohl klar, dass man den deutschen nehmen sollte, und nicht erst wieder eine Immigrationswelle fordert/fördert. 

Genau darum ging es. Nicht darum, dass bereits hier in Deutschland angesiedelte Migranten diskriminiert werden*

*Obwohl selbst das völlig legitim sein sollte und mit dem National-Sozialismus überhaupt nichts zu tun hat. In England war es auch bis in die 60er hinein völlig legal und legitim, Menschen auf Grund ihrer Herkunft abzulehnen. Letztlich ist es doch auch nur eine Schutzfunktion für den Arbeitnehmer. Wer will denn bitteschön freiwillig für Jemanden arbeiten der einen auf Grund der Rasse oder Kultur nicht ausstehen kann, aber von Gesetzeswegen her gezwungen ist, dich zu beschäftigen?


----------



## JePe (30. Januar 2011)

Gaultier. schrieb:


> 1) Was halten sie davon, dass immer mehr Migranten nach Deutschland kommen?



Die Frage ist (wie noch ein paar andere ...) in dieser Plattheit nicht sinnvoll zu beantworten. Vielmehr koennte man auch fragen "Finden sie es gut, wenn es regnet?" ...

... waehrend meines Sommerurlaubs eher Nein; nach achtwoechiger Duerre duerfte der Landwirt aber sehr angetan sein. Kontext und Perspektive bestimmen hier die Antwort.

Ob Migration von den Nativen gut oder schlecht bewertet wird, haengt von Art und Auswirkung ab. Zuzug in Sozialsysteme ist m. M. n. abzulehnen, weil er die Probleme im Ursprungsland nicht loest (sondern durch Wegzug eher noch vergroessert - was mittel- bis langfristig dann auch zu unserem Problem wird) und die ohnehin schon ramponierten Transfersysteme noch mehr belastet. Irgendwann verkraften das erst die Sozialsysteme und danach der soziale Frieden des Landes das nicht mehr.

Die Migration - stagniert uebrigens seit einiger Zeit mit geringen Schwankungen. Die Formulierung "immer mehr" ist insoweit geeignet Ressentiments zu bedienen, obwohl sie sachlich eigentlich in Ordnung geht, weil die Zuzuegler ja den schon im Land verweilenden hinzuzurechnen waeren - es also faktisch tatsaechlich mehr werden.



Gaultier. schrieb:


> 2) Denken sie, dass zu viele Migranten in Deutschland leben?



Ich neige dazu zu glauben, dass wir gut daran taeten die bestehenden Probleme zu loesen (anstatt sie weglamentieren zu wollen), ehe wir uns durch weiteren Zuzug noch mehr Probleme importieren. Und ich neige dazu zu glauben, dass die bestehenden Probleme es rechtfertigen zu sagen: mehr muessen es vorerst wirklich nicht sein.



Gaultier. schrieb:


> 3) Können sie sich vorstellen, dass ihr Kind oder sie selbst einen Migranten heiratet?



Natuerlich.



Gaultier. schrieb:


> 4) Hatten sie schon einmal Probleme/schlechte Erfahrungen oder sogar Konflikte mit Ausländern? Wenn ja inwiefern und welche Nationalität?



Ja (Bedrohung, Erpressung, Gewalt). Die Nationalitaet war in jedem der drei Faelle tuerkisch.



Gaultier. schrieb:


> 5) Denken sie, dass Migranten krimineller sind als Deutsche?



Die PKS (Polizeiliche Kriminaltatistik) spricht zwar bei Migranten (was nicht dasselbe ist wie "Auslaender") politischer Diktion folgend von Deutschen, aber mit Minimalaufwand ist dennoch aus ihr herleitbar und aus anderen Quellen recherchierbar, dass Migranten - legt man ihren Anteil an der Gesamtbevoelkerung zugrunde - haeufiger kriminell sind als Native.



Gaultier. schrieb:


> 6) Sind sie mit einem oder mehreren Migranten befreundet?



Ja.



Gaultier. schrieb:


> 7) Denken sie, dass Migranten die deutsche Sprache beherrschen müssen?



Sollte ein Arzt den Anblick von Blut ertragen koennen? Ja, natuerlich. Ansonsten hat er eine Fehlentscheidung getroffen und sollte sie - in aller Interesse liegend - korrigieren.



Gaultier. schrieb:


> 8) Halten sie eine Begrenzung der Einwanderung für nötig bzw richtig?



Als restriktive Einzelmassnahme wird sie keins der bestehenden Probleme loesen, als Teil einer Migrationspolitik ist sie unerlaesslich.



Gaultier. schrieb:


> 9) Woran liegen ihrer Meinung nach die Ursachen für das zum Teil unangebrachte Verhalten von Migranten?



Hier waere schon mindestens darzulegen, wie sich "unangebrachtes Verhalten" fallweise manifestiert. Furzen im Aufzug wuerde ich auf falsche Ernaehrung zurueckfuehren, das Ehrenmorden von Geschwistern dagegen eher soziokulturell erklaeren.



Gaultier. schrieb:


> 10) Welche Schulbildung haben sie erhalten/erhalten sie gerade und welchen Beruf üben sie aus  ?



Abitur. Mein Beruf ... ist kompliziert zu erklaeren und irgendwie auch irrelevant.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Schwachsinn.



Eigentlich nicht. Es fehlt ein bißchen an sozialistischen Elementen, aber wenn man eine Arbeitsvermittlung oder eine staatliche Institution mit reinnimmt, passts wie die Faust aufs Auge.



> Wenn der deutschstämmige logischerweise schon in Deutschland ist, und der Inder/Türke/etc erst nach Deutschland geholt werden müsste



Wieso muss der geholt werden? Wenn er sich hier auf eine Stelle bewirbt, dann wird er wohl selbstständig kommen. Prinzipiell blöd für ihn, aber dass muss er selbst entscheiden, dem Arbeitgeber kanns egal sein. Für den relevant ist, wer morgens um 8 auf der Matte steht - nicht wie er dahinkommt. (solange keine Wegeunfälle passieren  )



> und angelernt werden sollte, ist es ja wohl klar, dass man den deutschen nehmen sollte,



Wenn ein Bewerber angelernt werden muss und der andere nicht, dann sind sie nicht in gleichem Maße qualifiziert.
Man sollte keine Aussagen als Schwachsinn bezeichnen, denen man nicht einmal im Rahmen einer Diskussion folgen kann.



> *Obwohl selbst das völlig legitim sein sollte und mit dem National-Sozialismus überhaupt nichts zu tun hat. In England war es auch bis in die 60er hinein völlig legal und legitim, Menschen auf Grund ihrer Herkunft abzulehnen. Letztlich ist es doch auch nur eine Schutzfunktion für den Arbeitnehmer. Wer will denn bitteschön freiwillig für Jemanden arbeiten der einen auf Grund der Rasse oder Kultur nicht ausstehen kann, aber von Gesetzeswegen her gezwungen ist, dich zu beschäftigen?



Abgesehen davon, dass die von dir vorgebrachte Beschreibung nicht im geringesten ein Argument gegen die Bezeichnung nationaler Sozialismus ist, möchte an dieser Stelle darauf hinweisen, dass die Gesetze, die Diskrimnierung unter Strafe stellen, auch in diesem Forum gelten.

Wenn du es mit Diskriminierung besser findest, kann ich gerne mal eine Demonstration zum Thema "ich bin Mod und ich mag keine BWLer abgeben"


----------



## AMDFan2005 (31. Januar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Es fehlt ein bißchen an sozialistischen Elementen, aber wenn man eine Arbeitsvermittlung oder eine staatliche Institution mit reinnimmt, passts wie die Faust aufs Auge.



Lol. Nach dem Prinzip ist Sarrazin der 2. Führer. 



> Wieso muss der geholt werden? Wenn er sich hier auf eine Stelle bewirbt, dann wird er wohl selbstständig kommen. Prinzipiell blöd für ihn, aber dass muss er selbst entscheiden, dem Arbeitgeber kanns egal sein. Für den relevant ist, wer morgens um 8 auf der Matte steht - nicht wie er dahinkommt. (solange keine Wegeunfälle passieren  )



Ach komm. 
Ich dachte wirklich, ich hätte es genau genug umschrieben. 

Worauf ich hinaus will, sind diese Massenmigrationen von ganzen Bevölkerungsschichten, die in der Vergangenheit von Seiten der Wirtschaft angefragt wurden. Oder wie war die Sache mit den indischen Informatikern?



> Wenn ein Bewerber angelernt werden muss und der andere nicht, dann sind sie nicht in gleichem Maße qualifiziert.
> Man sollte keine Aussagen als Schwachsinn bezeichnen, denen man nicht einmal im Rahmen einer Diskussion folgen kann.



Sag das mal unserer (Mis-)Wirtschaft. Da zählt es als ausreichende Qualifikation, 30-50% weniger als die anderen zu verlangen. 



> Abgesehen davon, dass die von dir vorgebrachte Beschreibung nicht im geringesten ein Argument gegen die Bezeichnung nationaler Sozialismus ist, möchte an dieser Stelle darauf hinweisen, dass die Gesetze, die Diskrimnierung unter Strafe stellen, auch in diesem Forum gelten.
> 
> Wenn du es mit Diskriminierung besser findest, kann ich gerne mal eine Demonstration zum Thema "ich bin Mod und ich mag keine BWLer abgeben"



Dass du keine BWLer magst brauchst du nicht erst demonstrieren. Das weiss ich schon. 

Ich habe ja nicht zur offenen Diskriminierung hier im Forum aufgerufen oder versucht irgendjemanden zu diskriminieren. 

Nur sollte man eben schon einmal eingestehen dürfen (und im Gegensatz zu Holokaustleugnung -- diese verachtenswerte Neuinterpretation tragischer Ereignisse ist zu Recht unter Strafe gestellt -- ist es in Deutschland nicht verboten, den Sinn einer gesetzlichen Regelung in Frage zu stellen, soweit ich weiss.), dass die anti-Diskriminierungsgesetze eben auch kontraproduktiv sein können

Und das in 3 unterschiedlichen Fällen. 

1. Wie bereits gesagt, kann nicht wirklich ein gutes Arbeitsverhältnis entstehen, wenn dein Chef Vorurteile gegen dich besitzt und dann diese auch noch unterdrücken muss, von Gesetzeswegen. 

2. Gab es in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland bereits mehrere Fälle, in dem dieses Gesetz misbraucht wurde. 
Vor genau einem Jahr und drei Tagen wurde beispielsweise die deutsche Post erfolgreich auf 5.400€ Schadensersatz verklagt, weil sie die Bewerbung eines Mannes von der Elfenbeinküste auf Grund mangelnder Deutschkenntnisse ablehnten. 

3. Gilt es nicht für alle Bevölkerungsschichten. 
Ich weiss aus eigener Erfahrung, dass es -- laut den Gerichten -- nicht im öffentlichen Interesse liegt, die Diskriminierung von West-Europäern zu ahnden. Geschweige denn, derer ehemaliger DDR Bürger, aber auch deutscher Bürger im Prinzipiellen.


----------



## Icejester (31. Januar 2011)

Es gibt noch einen vierten Punkt, der die Sache ziemlich schlecht macht:

Seit dem AGG gibt es bei abgelehnten Bewerbungen keinerlei Angabe von Gründen mehr. Daher kann ein Mensch auf Arbeitssuche auch nicht wissen, was er anders oder besser machen sollte, um einen Job zu bekommen. Das führt zu großen Effizienzverlusten.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (31. Januar 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Es gibt noch einen vierten Punkt, der die Sache ziemlich schlecht macht:
> 
> Seit dem AGG gibt es bei abgelehnten Bewerbungen keinerlei Angabe von Gründen mehr. Daher kann ein Mensch auf Arbeitssuche auch nicht wissen, was er anders oder besser machen sollte, um einen Job zu bekommen. Das führt zu großen Effizienzverlusten.



Stimmt. Das kommt in der Tat auch noch erschwerend hinzu. 

Und wenn sich doch ein Unternehmen "erdreisten" sollte, einen Grund zu nennen, endet das vor Gericht. Wie der Fall bei der Post vom letzten Jahr zeigt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Lol. Nach dem Prinzip ist Sarrazin der 2. Führer.



Der 1. hat nebenbei noch ein paar Enteignungen, Vertreibungen, Eroberungen, Unterdrückungen und Ermordungen gefordert. Nimmt man das alles weg, dann bleibt nicht viel (im Vergleich zum Ausgang - im Vergleich zu dem, was man sich in diesem Land wünscht, bleibt bedenklich viel) - aber es deckt ziemlich genau mit den Vorwürfen, die gegen Sarrazin erhoben werden.



> Ach komm.
> Ich dachte wirklich, ich hätte es genau genug umschrieben.
> 
> Worauf ich hinaus will, sind diese Massenmigrationen von ganzen Bevölkerungsschichten, die in der Vergangenheit von Seiten der Wirtschaft angefragt wurden. Oder wie war die Sache mit den indischen Informatikern?



Das wäre dann aber ein Sache der Einreiseerlaubniss/Arbeitsgenehmigung - ein zwar nationalistisches, aber nicht sozialistisches Thema. (kleingedrucktes: ausgenommen realexistierender sozialismus und kommunistische internationale. zu risiken und nebenwirkungen lesen sie marx und fragen ihren revoluzzer oder demagogen) . Du sprachst von Selektionsmechanismen bei der Einstelllung.



> Sag das mal unserer (Mis-)Wirtschaft. Da zählt es als ausreichende Qualifikation, 30-50% weniger als die anderen zu verlangen.



Der würde ich einiges gerne Sagen, aber dann wären wir wieder bei der "freien Marktwirtschaft", die derzeit schon genug Threads ins Offtopic zu ziehen droht 



> Nur sollte man eben schon einmal eingestehen dürfen, dass die anti-Diskriminierungsgesetze eben auch kontraproduktiv sein können
> 
> Und das in 3 unterschiedlichen Fällen.
> 
> 1. Wie bereits gesagt, kann nicht wirklich ein gutes Arbeitsverhältnis entstehen, wenn dein Chef Vorurteile gegen dich besitzt und dann diese auch noch unterdrücken muss, von Gesetzeswegen.



In diesem Fall hindern die Antidiskriminierungsgesetze niemanden daran, sich einen anderen Chef zu suchen. Es liegt zwar keine Zielerfüllung (vollständiger Diskriminierungsschutz) vor, aber sie sind nicht kontraproduktiv (die Möglichkeiten des von Diskrimnierung Bedrohten werden erweitert)



> 2. Gab es in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland bereits mehrere Fälle, in dem dieses Gesetz misbraucht wurde.
> Vor genau einem Jahr und drei Tagen wurde beispielsweise die deutsche Post erfolgreich auf 5.400€ Schadensersatz verklagt, weil sie die Bewerbung eines Mannes von der Elfenbeinküste auf Grund mangelnder Deutschkenntnisse ablehnten.



Deren Feststellungsverfahren aber auch etwas.... - fragwürdig. Niemand hätte der Post etwas anhaben können, wenn sie ihre Bewerber einen Deutschtest machen lässt bzw. einen verlangt. (schön ist übrigens der erste Satz im zugehörigen Artikel der Süddeutschen  )



> 3. Gilt es nicht für alle Bevölkerungsschichten.
> Ich weiss aus eigener Erfahrung, dass es -- laut den Gerichten -- nicht im öffentlichen Interesse liegt, die Diskriminierung von West-Europäern zu ahnden. Geschweige denn, derer ehemaliger DDR Bürger, aber auch deutscher Bürger im Prinzipiellen.



Zumindest ostdeutsche haben meiner Erinnerung nach bereits erfolgreich geklagt. Allerdings sind Diskriminierungsfälle allgemein schwer nachweisbar (mit ein Grund dafür, dass die Gesetze ziemlich weit reichend formuliert sind) und nicht alle Arbeitgeber stellen sich so blöd an, wie einige Hobby-Nazis.
(mir wäre zugegebenermaßen auch noch kein Fall bekannt, in dem ein Bayer wegen mangelnder Deutschkenntnisse abgelehnt wurde und erfolgreich geklagt hätte)


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Februar 2011)

> mir wäre zugegebenermaßen auch noch kein Fall bekannt, in dem ein Bayer wegen mangelnder Deutschkenntnisse abgelehnt wurde und erfolgreich geklagt hätte



Wär auch sinnfrei, da der Sprachraum zum Oberdeutschen gehört und auch in einer bayrischen Schule wird hochdeutsch gelehrt und somit spricht jeder Bayer deutsch, egal ob mit oder ohne Dialekt!


----------

